

Should mobile developers be forced to build apps for dying operating systems? - melissavarela
http://venturebeat.com/2015/01/22/should-developers-be-forced-to-build-apps-for-dying-operating-systems-blackberrys-ceo-thinks-so/

======
Jeremy1026
Unless the different hardware providers agree upon a standard for their
applications, so that 4 or more code bases don't have to be maintained
simultaneously this is fine. However, to have to support a device in an
unfamiliar language is a ridiculous assertion.

